
Ballerina Programming Language Revamped, at 1.0 - orf
https://thenewstack.io/ballerina-programming-language-revamped-at-1-0/
======
tannhaeuser
I've just learnt that James Clark (of SP and general SGML fame, and missed by
the markup community) and WSO2 is behind Ballerina [1].

[1]: [https://blog.jclark.com/2019/09/ballerina-programming-
langua...](https://blog.jclark.com/2019/09/ballerina-programming-language-
part-0.html)

